# Anyone dyno or drag their b12?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

For anyone who has dynoed or dragged their b12 either stock or slighty modified, what times and/or hp did you get?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

A near stock e-16 powered sentra will usually runs a mid 17 in the quarter mile. A stock e- series engine would probably produce 57- 58 horsepower to the wheels on the dyno.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *A near stock e-16 powered sentra will usually runs a mid 17 in the quarter mile. A stock e- series engine would probably produce 57- 58 horsepower to the wheels on the dyno. *


Oh god that's so sad!!!

My e16i powered Sentra does 0-60 in about 14secs. But my clutch slips off the line so I can't drop it from 3000RPMs.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i think you need a tall can of "RESTORE"...
or Nos...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *i think you need a tall can of "RESTORE"...
> or Nos...
> 
> -Nick *


Remeber that your car has 20 extra horses compaired to mine.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

[email protected], non- limited slip diff, wicked wheelspin in 1st, 2nd & 3rd gears, chirped 4th and smoked a wrx during this run by at least 1 car length at 13psi. Not a bad day's spankin for an old b-12, huh????

Boost_boy!!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *[email protected], non- limited slip diff, wicked wheelspin in 1st, 2nd & 3rd gears, chirped 4th and smoked a wrx during this run by at least 1 car length at 13psi. Not a bad day's spankin for an old b-12, huh????
> 
> Boost_boy!! *


What the hell kind of engine do you have in your car???


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

My engine of choice is a CA18DET! Most people here probably don't even know of this family of engines because the DET version was never introduced in any american or canadian production cars. It's 1.8 litre DOHC, high-revving engine that was revving to 8500 rpm long before a VTEC and is just as potent. It also comes in a naturally aspirated version sold in the U.S. 1987-90 pulsars in a 1.6l trim (113 hp) and a 1.8l version rated at 125hp both with 10:1 compression. If you little street racers are looking for some quick, but good drop in power for your little B12's without spending big bucks, the CA18DE is the way to go. I used to beat up on hooked-up Civic Si's with my 1987 4-dr b12 with a high mileage CA18DE. Also similar spankings on my friends with their 200sx se-r's and the the b13 SE-r's as well. This engine is more potent on the top end as the average wanna-go-fast car will not be able to keep up after 130mph (and this naturally aspirated). Though I am not knocking the SR because it is nissan made and is a little more modern than the CA series, but I will stand by my choice as I've gotten good results with it. The SR has a more definitve torque and straight-line power band that is bit more aggressive than the CA, but the SR's install into a B12 will require cutting and torching and that to me is a no-no. And besides, SR20 trannies are wimpy, wimpy, wimpy and nowhere near as durable as the Pulsar's. But the the Pulsar trannies have no limited slip differential, but there are options.

boost_boy


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *SR has a more definitve torque and straight-line power band that is bit more aggressive than the CA, but the SR's install into a B12 will require cutting and torching and that to me is a no-no.
> 
> boost_boy *


Actually the CA18det was harder to put into the B12 than an sr20. The ca18 is also not as stout on the bottom end as an sr20det. Still a good engine though.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

SR20 B12,

I'm curious to know why was it more difficult to put the CA18 in a B12 than an SR20. The Pulsar is built on the same platform as the sentra which equalled a straight bolt-up ( no cutting, drilling, etc). You say the SR20's bottom end is more stout than the CA18's? That statement my friend is very argumentative and many nissan gurus will argue that as well. I've seen your uncle's engine opened up because of some trashed pistons. The SR's block is alloy whereas the CA18 has an all iron block. I'm gonna put some pics of my girlfriend's set up as my own B12 is in surgery (major reconstruction). My friend has an SR20DET in his 200sx and surprisingly it hasn't blown up since installation in Feb. 2000. He has ran a best [email protected] on street tires, but has gone through 3 trannies already in which I just recently put one in on 6/8/02. But whatever anyone choose to put in their vehicle, they should do some serious background searching because different folks desire differents strokes. The SR can kick some butt on the street and strip. And the CA can kick some butt on the track and has proven to be one mean and nasty 1.8 on the top end (My victims will atest to this). My friend with his 200sx are almost equally powered when racing my friend with the S2000 and whom both are pretty good street racers. But the S2000 walks away at 135mph. At 155mph the s2000 is about somewhere about 6-8 car lengths behind my B12, but that's about as close as he get before I step on it a bit more. Long gears+power= Goodbye........... 

Dee


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Correction to last post*

Corrected..... Thanks!!

Dee


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

im thinkin my GA16i is staying right where it is, (I have no money a right now)

Anyway, you do know that you can edit perviously posted posts that are your own to correct type errors that you missed before right?

Just click the "EDIT" button at the bottom of the post you wish to edit.

-Nick


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Aluminum vesus cast iron block is a tough one. In one sense the cast iron is a stronger material, but in another sense the aluminum block does weigh less. This debate is reminiscent of the KA24DE found in the american 240sx and the SR20DE in the Japanese Silvia. 

I can't really say which one is better and has a stronger bottom end, but the U.S. aftermarket seems to be more supportive of the sr20de, making it a more favorable engine to build with more parts available in the U.S.. 

It was the availability of parts in the U.S. coupled with the amount of experienced SR20 tuners that pursueded me into going with the SR20 swap instead of the CA18. 

Boostboy, can you post some pictures of your CA-powered b12 for us? 

thanks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hi Charles,

I've been following the stories on your car for over a year and am impressed with your dedication to the B12 series. Though we took different paths to make our underdog Sentras lethal performers, we have goals that are similar. I will post the pictures of my girlfriend's B12 as soon as my friend with the S2000 set up the mpegs and pics and quite possibly he's done because I gave him the video tapes yesterday. Did you put the rear disc brakes on your vehicle? I agree with the SR being a more favorable engine to build upon and the aftermarket does reckognize it's potential. The CA18 is a misunderstood engine that appears to be very complex, but in reality it is very simple. I just like underdogs and am not afraid of the unknown. 5 years of trial and error with the CA series engines. CA16de good power, great gearbox, can propel the b12 to 140mph pretty easy, but not exactly the torque monster. CA18DE a bit stronger, power is a bit more robust, likes to be revved to 8500 rpm, but softer than an SR20 under 3000 rpm. Basically the same as the DET motors except for the top end and in this case I chose the CA18DET because I've tested it against SR20 powered 240's, 200sx's, classic SE-R's and the break-away power just keeps going after 4000rpm. However, the low-end torque is a concern with my girlfriend's car so I have some new cams that I'm waiting to install. BTW both cars have stand alone ecu's one with 550cc injectors and my own will sport 4-850cc injectors as I have a custom intake manifold, 70 something millimeter throttle body, custom header and host of other expensive go-fast gadgets to assist my goal of a 10 second CA18 powered 4-dr B12 sedan (with A/C).

Dee


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

do you happen to know if the ca18de will drop into place in a b13 sentra that is housing a ga16de. I need a tranny replacement and my engine leaks and has lots of miles and maybe this ca18de would be a good replacement for me. What do you think??
THANKS FOR THE HELP
CORY


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *[email protected], non- limited slip diff, wicked wheelspin in 1st, 2nd & 3rd gears, chirped 4th and smoked a wrx during this run by at least 1 car length at 13psi. Not a bad day's spankin for an old b-12, huh????*












Just a little refresher image to help your case a lil boost_boy

(boost_boy's dyno)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's not a direct drop in for the B13, but then again an SR20 is not a direct drop in for a B12 as well. It can be done if you have the tools and someone to help you!


----------

